# Anyone working in Luxury Retail in Dubai?



## AlbinaF (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Thank you for taking the time to read my post.

I had a look through the treads but there isn't anything about retail jobs.

I am planning to move as soon as possible from UK to Dubai, currently I am working for a luxury brand and I would like to look for similar jobs in Dubai.

Any of you have any experience regarding this field?
Is it possible to find a job with head hunters and agencies from the UK?
A recruiting agency contacted me and looked very interested but when she had to reply back she didn't. For me is really unprofessional but maybe is how it works in Dubai?

Any suggestions please? It will be very very appreciate!!!!

Thank you very much,
Have a nice day,
Alba


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

if you are from the UK, then frankly you won't like the salary of any job in retail. It won't be the lifestyle you imagine you would get - its really unusual to see anyone from the West working in a shop.

If you are a Westerner, then don't apply for anything which doesn't require a degree and years of experience - candidates from the near and far east will offer much better of both for far less salaries.

If you already work in a high end shop, your only chance is to get an internal transfer to a management position. If you're not in management in the UK, then you'll not make it out here.

Sorry !


----------



## AlbinaF (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.

I have 3 years experience in a very high end italian brand and I am in a managerial position.
It looks like there are plenty opportunities in Dubai but now that you say that I am more concerned. I thought will not be easy but not impossible.

Any other suggestions please?

Thank you very much,


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Many luxury brands here are ran by the Al-Tayer group. Maybe have a look into them. They have Jimmy Choo's, parts of Armani etc.

But as the previous poster said, unless your company are looking to transfer you the competition for roles here in that sector is fierce.


----------



## AlbinaF (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you Jon, I had a look earlier for that group and really looks like holds do many brands. I will probably send my resume there and I will see.

I didn't know that the competition is fierce in retail... Good to know!

Thank you again and if anyone has anymore information please let me know!
Have a nice day!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

PM me and I can give you a UK contact in retail recruitment for Dubai.


----------



## AlbinaF (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you very much Steward!I've sent you a PM, I hope I've sent it properly... Sorry I am new to the website!


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi there, it may also be worth checking Chalhoub Group website. They have a dedicated careers website where you can search, view and apply direct for a lot of management and operational roles within the organisation. 

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to display the link, but if you google, you will surely see it!

They manage a significant volume of high end luxury brands across the Middle East. 

Hope that helps....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Most brands out here are franchises with only a few joint ventures so moves within brands tend not to happen. However, many of the franchisees are keen to hire people with experience of that brand from other territories.

Use Linked In to find out who the exact people are involved with the particular brand you have experience of and network for openings. It is also worth signing with a few agencies and targeting the other large retails groups. Again use linked in rather than send your CV to careers at companyname com Also you probably won't get any response if you aren't in the country already. 

On the plus side competition isn't that fierce if you're actually any good and genuinely keen. Surprising few people actually are both and often people actually find it difficult to hire. Also professional salaries away from the shop floor can range from to decent to good depending on the role and the holding group. 

Luxury brands over here do tend to be less dynamic than their western counterparts though and can run with a "open it and they will come" mentality. High street, low end retail is where the action tends to be and I know a few people that have made the switch over from luxury to high street.


----------



## AlbinaF (Feb 9, 2014)

Tackledummy thank you very much, I didn't know that company!I will certainly look into it.

MrRossi thank you very much!I now understand why for many brands I couldn't find any vacancies... That explains a lot!!

Thank you so much everyone!you are so kind!!!!

Have a good day!


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

AlbinaF said:


> Tackledummy thank you very much, I didn't know that company!I will certainly look into it.


You'll be pleasantly surprised at just how many luxury brands they represent. Is a good group to get into.


----------



## bebelastrange (Sep 23, 2014)

AlbinaF said:


> Tackledummy thank you very much, I didn't know that company!I will certainly look into it.
> 
> MrRossi thank you very much!I now understand why for many brands I couldn't find any vacancies... That explains a lot!!
> 
> ...


Hi AlbinF,

Any update on your quest? Your insight would be greatly appreciated !

B


----------



## bebelastrange (Sep 23, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> if you are from the UK, then frankly you won't like the salary of any job in retail.


I politely disagree. I have been in luxury retail for 10 yrs in a very high end brand. I find the salary in GCC only slightly lower and the commission to be much more obtainable versus the western counterparts. Therefore you could end up making more if you are dynamic in sales etc.



twowheelsgood said:


> It won't be the lifestyle you imagine you would get - its really unusual to see anyone from the West working in a shop.


This is true, but times are changing in Dubai and GCC. They are looking for the western approach to luxury sales. I am proof and now that i am here you will find many westerners in Store Manager or higher positions. Not so much in floor sales.



twowheelsgood said:


> If you are a Westerner, then don't apply for anything which doesn't require a degree and years of experience - candidates from the near and far east will offer much better of both for far less salaries.


I disagree. I thought that not having my degree completed would hurt me. But if you have the gumption to highlight your cv to appeal to the position and I if you apply to a brand you have already worked with in your country. You are not penalized for lack of a degree.

Also on this board i feel like not so many people are vocal on luxury retail experience in Dubai? Please any one out there chime in =)


----------



## bebelastrange (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> ...many of the franchisees are keen to hire people with experience of that brand from other territories.


True.


Mr Rossi said:


> Use Linked In to find out who the exact people are involved with the particular brand you have experience of and network for openings. It is also worth signing with a few agencies and targeting the other large retails groups. Again use linked in rather than send your CV to careers at companyname com Also you probably won't get any response if you aren't in the country already.


I agree with this statement. If you send your email via website, its like a needle in a haystack. I went this route previous and had zero calls =( 
LinkedIn was how i got my foot in the door. I got the names of the people in HR for the brand i wanted to work for and then i figured out the email format. I am sure some may frown upon this tactic, but i knew 1-My picture at the top of my cv would grab there attention 2-I had stellar experience at the brand 3-I had a local number so i was here already.
I don't know about agencies or recruiters, personally speaking i would avoid them. Going direct takes less time.



Mr Rossi said:


> On the plus side competition isn't that fierce if you're actually any good and genuinely keen. Surprising few people actually are both and often people actually find it difficult to hire. Also professional salaries away from the shop floor can range from to decent to good depending on the role and the holding group.


True. More importantly retail is a "Sales" driven career. Base salary is only a base and thats why you have goal$ etc. Commission keeps the shop alive and for lack of a better word "hustling" 



Mr Rossi said:


> Luxury brands over here do tend to be less dynamic than their western counterparts though and can run with a "open it and they will come" mentality. High street, low end retail is where the action tends to be and I know a few people that have made the switch over from luxury to high street.


The first half of this is so true. Interesting to see that people have gone high street.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lakhan (May 7, 2015)

*Job offer!!*

Hello Everyone, i have an offer for Store Manager 'toys r us' dubai, n they are offering 10k pcm+bonus+mobile bill, no accommodation. I have experience of 5 years, 3 years UK+ 2 years India. Im single at the moment but would be married by the year end or 2016. Do you think its a good offer to take up considering my lifestyle which is slightly higher thn normal. I have no commitments back home but considering to have a family in few years would this be enough. 

Guys working in retail plz suggest.... 


Thanks in advance......


----------

